# Arthroscopic anterior/posterior capsular release elbow



## coder067 (Dec 14, 2010)

does anyone have a clue what to use for this? Would you just used unlisted 29999? Can you bill 64718 with this also?

Thanks


----------



## robin.gardner@libertymutual.com (Feb 25, 2011)

I've come across a billing that used 24006 twice to denote anterior and posterior. But it doesn't seem right, so I am looking for more info also.


----------

